# The Future of Debt



## badlands (Jul 2, 2017)

Greetings All,
I registered and joined tonight specifically to get some feedback on a topic some friends and I were beating to death last night, and not arriving at a satisfactory answer. 
I have no doubts re: my ability to survive almost any event, long or short term, and no matter how catastrophic...unless I'm at ground zero for a nuke, in which case it won't matter. However, the subject of economics came up, and I realized that my knowledge of the more esoteric aspects of finance is severely lacking. Our "scenario", so to speak, involved the complete annihilation of all financial centers, via EMP, physical destruction via explosions, or whatever the case. Assuming I and my family are surviving fairly well, and this EOTWAWKI ends up being long-term, (say 2-5 years or more, all the way to no foreseeable end) and all financial records no longer exist, (home mortgage, credit card debt, etc.), will I end up owning my home and all my "stuff" free and clear? Are these records backed up somehow, somewhere, as to not be affected? Even in the event I could continue to pay my debts with no more job or direct deposit, how would I? 
I would greatly appreciate any input from those more knowledgeable than I am...I realize this isn't a sexy "guns, gold, and food" question, but interesting nonetheless. Thank you.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

a 2-5 year grid-down flush....... those that survive won't care about your bills and deeds.. there will be plenty of unclaimed land remaining.. with 75% + of the population gone... that being said.. hard copies of deeds and such should suffice..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Keep copies of deeded property in multiple fire proof and water proof locations. In the home as well as caches.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who will be coming to collect the debt from the past?? Who will you make any payments to?? I expect the ole shoot, shovel and shut up will be in effect like back in the old days. You can have whatever your capable of controlling and keeping others from taking. Past debt will NOT be an issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Case study the depression.
That said. The violence of the current generation makes it clear you will only have what you can defend if it gets that bad.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Even if you have proof they are only enforceable by a rule of law. At that stage who will be writing the rules and who will be enforcing the rules?


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can see it though. Whatever governing power eventually finds itself in place might want to initiate a cash flow. Since the majority of major purchases are on credit, would they try to collect? Might be prudent to have a copy of cash receipts, mortgage payoffs, etc., so you have *something* to show if/when government reinstates itself.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

What you own at that point sounds more to me about what you can defend more so then have some former claim too. All though with no legal claim you'd be a thief and that's not what I'm hearing, guess what I'm saying to keep you legal claim you need evidence and the ability to defend.


----------



## badlands (Jul 2, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Who will be coming to collect the debt from the past?? Who will you make any payments to?? I expect the ole shoot, shovel and shut up will be in effect like back in the old days. You can have whatever your capable of controlling and keeping others from taking. Past debt will NOT be an issue.


That's kinda where I was going with my thought process. An ability or even willingness to pay one's debts is one thing, a mechanism by which to pay is another. While my question was admittedly hypothetical, I agree with most of the others who advocate documenting as best you can before the fact what's legitimately yours, and defending it by whatever means necessary.


----------

